

Amazon Stops Taking Advance Orders for ‘Lego’ and Other Warner Videos - kevin818
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/10/amazon-stops-taking-advance-orders-for-lego-other-warner-videos/

======
a3n
Online retail is great. Apparently having Amazon be the dominant retailer is
not.

Would be cool if there was a "non-curating" retail location, whose only
restriction was "nothing illegal." Anyone could sell anything, by paying a
(relatively) small retailers fee and just uploading to the central DB. End
retailers could take care of their own deliveries, or choose to use the
central retailer's services.

Amazon seems to be pugnacious in pushing people around to get what they want.
I first was aware of it when they threw their affiliates under the bus
(someone they didn't have an argument with) when they wanted to leverage
states over taxes. Then Hachette. Now this.

As it is, I try to minimize my purchases from Amazon for exactly these action,
they make me nervous to give Amazon any more power/funds. If they keep it up
it'll probably push me over the edge and never buy from them again.

I already use their book listings as a convenient shopping guide, and I then
buy the books I find from my local bookseller. Which is an ironic turnaround
from what most retailers fear from Amazon.

